# 12 GB RAM with i5-3210 2.5GHz Processor or 8GB RAM with i7-3612QM 2.1GHz



## npavan (Sep 21, 2012)

Please advise I am looking for a laptop and trying to decide between these two specifications. My minimum requirements are 15.6 inch screen and minimum 8 MB ram and 1TB HD.

The following two laptops are exactly same price.

HP dv6t Select Laptop with Intel Core™ i5-3210 2.5GHz Processor 12GB RAM and 1TB HD RAM is 12GB and should serve for a while but regular screen size

Dell Inspiron 17R Laptop, Intel Core i7-3612QM 2.1GHz, High Def 900p LED Display 8GB RAM, 1TB HD RAM is only 8 GB but higher processor, large screen

I am thinking 12GB RAM with i5-3210 should outdo 8 GB RAM with 17-3612. Please let me know which is better and both are same price.


----------



## Ashish247 (Sep 21, 2012)

npavan said:


> Please advise I am looking for a laptop and trying to decide between these two specifications. My minimum requirements are 15.6 inch screen and minimum 8 MB ram and 1TB HD.
> 
> The following two laptops are exactly same price.
> 
> ...



What will you do of 12 gb ram?! Corei7 is quad core and faster as compared to the i5, thats an advantage. I have never been able to use more than 4 gb of ram.. If you really can use 12 gb ram then you should need the i7 i guess and i5 wont suffice.
So in either case, i think i7 wins.. BTW more ram doesnt mean a faster system.. The system will use only what it needs and the rest will remain idle.


----------



## npavan (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks Ashish


----------

